# Wheel stud question



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Broke a wheel stud re-intalling tires today and the dummies at both local dealers do not have any.

Anyone know if a Honda or Popo stud are the same?

Riding tonight and would like to have 4 studs & nuts holding me together!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

a honda or yamaha might...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah I'd agree on that, since they both use the same bolt pattern as the brute and the lug nuts fits their studs as well as ours.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Popo dealer had one but was too long. Cut it and was GTG.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I know the Rhino is different I can't remember if the splined shank was bigger or smaller.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

